# SOUTH BEND SIGNAL NO LONGER PRODUCING THEIR G-EASY SIGNALS



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

There is a note on their web site that as of 10-15-10 they have stopped production of their line of G scale easy signals due to a threat from Z-stuff for in fringing on their pats. Jake


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

And Z-stuff now makes 1/29th scale signals http://www.z-stuff.net/whatsnew_g.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Surprised? 

And 80 to 100 bucks each, nice looking, not cheap. 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

That really sucks, im glad i bought all mine when i did.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is interesting. did not think there was a similarity. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

The infro red has a patent on it from Z stuff he didnt know about it, I spoke with him today and he is working out the details for a new system to detect trains.

Will be out he guess's in the spring unless Zstuff will lisence him for the infro red stuff.....


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Crapola, I was just getting ready to buy a couple more. just wired the one i bought to always be on when I flip my low voltage switch on. It was reasonable when I bought mine from Robbie.

Tom H


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By tom h on 22 Oct 2010 05:47 PM 
Crapola, I was just getting ready to buy a couple more. just wired the one i bought to always be on when I flip my low voltage switch on. It was reasonable when I bought mine from Robbie.

Tom H


I forgot about Robbie he may still have a few in stock give him a buzz.................................


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a few left.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now i need to get some more. Later RJD


----------

